# Hi everyone



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and semi new to drawing. I've "doodled" since I was young. I remember the extreme sense of pleasure when I was younger of drawing.About a month ago I said to myself why not begin drawing again. So it's been a month now. This was a pic. I did 3 weeks ago. I feel its over worked. Id appreciate any suggestions....... thanks


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

HI Joey and welcome to the forums...great to have you here. Actually I think it could be worked a bit further...push the dark tones in the flower and part of the background to the left of the piece to really push out the petals. Great piece for just getting back into the artist within you.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah, I can see what you're getting at.... Interesting perspective thanks alot.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with George. Overall though this is a lovely lovely piece. I really like it. I hope you post more of your work!


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Chandra.. I've not done much since that picture(but I'm working on some) things have been crazy with me applying for school and all that goes with that and my girlfriend got hit head on a little over a week ago on her way to work.. I've never been more thankful for anything in my life as her coming from that safely. I am just starting out in the world of art and appreciate the encouragement and advice.


----------

